
Schmidt On Social: “We Want People To Be More Logged Into Google.” - gosuri
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/14/schmidt-social-google/
======
Dylanlacey
Well, of course they do. One of the best sources of ad data is social data. If
you know where, when, and what someone likes, you can easily target them.

Don't ALL companies want you to be more involved with them?

------
CGamesPlay
> _And you wonder why Facebook only allows you to take your personal data in
> the form of a downloadable .zip file rather than an ongoing stream you could
> simply hand over to someone like Google._

Facebook definitely doesn't have a publicly-accessible API for querying every
piece of data a user has put on Facebook.

